# Carrot tops?



## tyguy35 (Dec 24, 2011)

Are carrot tops ok for my Leo?


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep. Good stuff.


----------



## tyguy35 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ok thanks alot


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Dec 25, 2011)

My Russians don't really eat it, but if they did, I would certainly include it in their diet.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep my tortoises love it and so does my little bird.


----------

